# Identify This....!



## bigfatbadger (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks to a wonderful idea called Freecycling (http://www.freecycle.org) I am now in posession of pretty much everything I need for a darkroom, all for free!

However, I've also come into possesion of what I believe is a Paterson Orbital Developer. It looks like this: -







Has anyone used one of these before? How do I use it? What is it for, negs or print? Is it useful?

All the stuff on the web seems to suggest it's for large format, but I only go as big as MF.

Thanks!

(Oh, and nice to be here, btw!)


----------



## df3photo (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome.... I have never seen one of those befor... It looks like if its for large format the sheets fit inside probably 1 at a time... and I assume the chemicals get agitated when it sits on the base... looks like you poor the chemicals in the top sort of a light trap there...
 hmm good luck finding out more...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe df3 has explained it.
Don't know how well it works but the fact that it's a rarity might say something


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 20, 2006)

I was wondering since the domed part has a plug on it whether it has a heater built in too?

Just pour in the dev, the heater heats it to the required temp then lets it into the closed tray.  Pour in the stop or fixer whilst the print is developing then pour out the developer through the arrow, pull the door slider (red bits?) & in goes the stop/fixer and so on?

It'd be a nice idea anyway!


----------



## bigfatbadger (Mar 20, 2006)

When I plug it in, it turns, the tray bit sits on top and it turns round (at an angle, I guess to agitate the chemicals), there doesn't seem to be anyheat coming off it though, and I can't see any thermostat.

I've got no idea what the red pegs are for!


----------

